# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  GIMP question

## ninja9578

How do I draw a simple spline in GIMP?  I see the Bezier tool, but not one for splines.

----------


## MementoMori

The path tool is what you'll have to use. It doesn't have an actual spline tool or function directly. You may be able to find a plugin for it, but i just took a quick look through the main gimp plugin sites, and couldn't find any scripts or plugins at all.

But from what i understand the path tool is your only option to use splines in GIMP

----------


## ninja9578

That's stupid, isn't a spline a very basic drawing tool?  :Sad:   Bezier curves like the path tool are pretty useless in comparison.

----------


## MementoMori

yes, and GIMP fails when it comes to simplicity. It tries to match PS but leaves out important things.

----------


## ninja9578

Ack!  I'm too advanced and professional to use GIMP, but I don't do enough graphic freelance work to warrant buying Photoshop.  I hate being in the middle ground.

----------


## MementoMori

What type of spline are you trying to work with?

----------


## ninja9578

A B-spline.  As far as I know B-splines are the only ones supported by any 2d graphics tools.  Have you ever used anything other than a B-spline?

(In 2D, yes, I've used Akima and Hermite splines in 3D.)

----------


## MementoMori

no

----------


## ninja9578

:tongue2:

----------


## LRT

Have you considered Paint.NET? With enough plugins installed it's as powerful as GIMP.

----------


## ninja9578

Judging by the name, it runs on the .NET framework, which will make it slow, buggy, and boated.  No thanks  :tongue2:

----------


## MementoMori

LMAO, i read that as "Pain.NET"
ahaha

----------

